# Savarina - Romanian Dessert Cake



## mariusve (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Since I'm from Romania, I figured I could contribute this recipe. I hope you'll like it.

*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup water, 
1 tsp vanilla, 
1 Tbsp rum essence, 
whipped cream, to taste
1 tsp baking powder, 
13 Tbsp sugar, 
3 Tbsp flour, 
3 Tbsp bread crumbs, plain
6 pcs egg, separated
strawberries, to taste
*DIRECTIONS*

Beat 6 egg whites. Mix in 3 tablespoons sugar. Beat 6 egg yolks with remaining 3 tablespoons sugar, baking powder, vanilla, flour, and bread crumbs. Fold egg yolks mixture into egg whites mixture gently so as not to deflate. Bake in a lightly greased and floured cake pan for 30 minutes at 300F degrees.

SYRUP: In a saucepan, combine water and sugar. Bring to a boil, then remove from heat. Allow to cool and add rum essence (real rum may be sustituted).

Cool Savarina (you may freeze the cake to make it easier to handle but this is not required), cut crosswise through the center of the cake to make 2 separate layers.

Pour syrup on the bottom layer, then layer with strawberries. Replace the top layer and pour syrup over the top.

Top with whipped cream and garnish with strawberries.

Enjoy,

Marius


----------



## rodolfo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for that lovely recipe. Here is another Romanian dessert that tastes heavenly. It's the Romanian apple cake recipe:

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]
5 apples, peeled and cored
3 eggs
1 1/2 cups white sugar
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup chopped walnuts

[h3]Directions[/h3]
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour a 9x13 inch pan. Cut the apples into 1 inch wedges. Set aside.
In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs and sugar until blended. Mix in the baking soda, oil, cinnamon and vanilla. Stir in the flour, just until incorporated. Fold in the apples and walnuts.
Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake in the preheated oven for 55 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow to cool slightly. May be served warm or at room temperature.


----------

